# Making Progress!



## PixelRabbit (Apr 14, 2015)

I wasn't sure where to post this but someone encouraged me to come and share my progress so here I am 

I FINALLY got a website built!  It still needs a little tweaking here and there but overall I'm pretty pleased with it 

Judi Smelko Photography

Right now I'm making submissions to magazines for publication, still waiting on replies and putting more submissions in but in the meantime I'm sharing images with these magazines and a few have been shared! woot!  

Two have been shared on Adore Noir Magazine's timeline on Facebook and one has been shared by Stark Magazine on their site and on Facebook  

Adore Noir Magazine Facebook
Adore Noir Magazine - Home
Stark-Magazine Facebook
Featured STARK-Magazine

First Adore Noir shared this one,  Stark Magazine also shared it a couple days ago which means it is under consideration for publication  woot!:



IMG_5128bw-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr

And this morning Adore Noir shared this one on their timeline:



In the Dead of Winter by Judi Smelko, on Flickr

So that's my progress, promoting the heck out of myself and getting some nice feedback so far


----------



## waday (Apr 14, 2015)

That's great! Congrats! 

I like the website! One small comment I have is that the automatic scrolling of pages for your images is too fast.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks so much Waday!  I meant to change that setting, thank you for reminding me!  Just did it, better now?


----------



## sm4him (Apr 14, 2015)

Congratulations, Judi! Good to see you still remember us little people. 

RE the website: It still scrolls pretty fast--before I can really see the thumbnails well enough to decide which one I want to click on and enlarge, they've rotated and changed.

It's a nice site though…man, that has got to get to the TOP of my priority list.

You just have the one photo on the home page? It LOOKS like it should change, because when you hover on it, the L and R arrows appear, but they don't actually do anything.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks Sharon!  Ah how can I forget this place??  I have to say I've neglected it since the new skin got implemented and I can't use the Ap anymore   I'm on my ipod so much and it is painful for me to use it in the browser on it 

Thanks for your feedback, yes the first page is a slideshow with only one image in it, I'm not sure what I want to do there yet but I kinda like it with just one image, I might take the slideshow out and make it a static image.  
Unfortunately that's as slow as the transitions can go in the galleries, I will have to look at other gallery options to see if there are better ones that don't transition so fast....
Yes you do need to make one!  While mine needs some tweaking it was sooooo easy to build!


----------



## waday (Apr 14, 2015)

PixelRabbit said:


> Thanks so much Waday!  I meant to change that setting, thank you for reminding me!  Just did it, better now?


Yes and no. haha. I still think it shifts too soon. I like that you slowed it down a bit, but I can only see about half of the images before it goes to the next page.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 14, 2015)

Oops I totally forgot to add to the first post, I've been a finalist twice recently on Viewbug!  First in the Birds in Flight contest:
Photographing Birds in Flight Photo Contest - ViewBug.com
And Live Simply contest:
Live Simply Photo Contest Finalists Blog - ViewBug.com

These are the shots...




IMG_9833_3-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr




Waiting by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 14, 2015)

waday said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much Waday!  I meant to change that setting, thank you for reminding me!  Just did it, better now?
> ...


Thanks Waday, I'm going to try to fix that, might have to use another gallery or make them one page....


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 14, 2015)

Ok, extended the galleries and no more transitions...


----------



## tirediron (Apr 14, 2015)

Looks good Judi, worked well for me, but... on your "About the prints" page, you might want to change this line just a bit...



> their attention to detail and customer service is next to none.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 14, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Looks good Judi, worked well for me, but... on your "About the prints" page, you might want to change this line just a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> > their attention to detail and customer service is next to none.


Oops **blush** changed it lol


----------



## terri (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey, you naughty bunny!!!         I miss you!!

Love your stuff - congrats sweetie!!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 15, 2015)

terri said:


> Hey, you naughty bunny!!!         I miss you!!
> 
> Love your stuff - congrats sweetie!!


Aw thanks Terri, I miss you too! <3 Busy busy busy lately!


----------

